# William, the Wraithlord Conversion (C&C appreciated)



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

I recently acquired both a wraithlord and a wraithseer kit. In an effort to make them very visually distinct, I'll be converting them both fairly heavily. I've begun work on the Wraithlord. He shall be named William.

Here's the page of notes and sketches that I put together to help me organize my thoughts. It's by no means comprehensive, but it'll provide me with a good starting point.









I began by assembling (mostly) the torso sub-assembly. One of the most notable differences between Willy and the as-yet unnamed seer will be detail. Willy will be a trimmed down fighting machine, designed for efficient destruction, while The seer will have some more ornamentation. As such, the collar piece will be ditched for a sleeker looking neck. 









Another distinguishing feature will be the number of warp vanes present. The seer, with the need to draw extra energy from the warp, will have two vanes, whereas Willy will have a single, centrally located vane (is...that what warp vanes are for? It is, right?). To ensure that he won't be stuck without enough power at a critical moment (and to fill some visual space), he'll have two warp batteries installed where the little holes are.









Both William and the seer will have necks, because it's an atrocious waste to design such a graceful vehicle and then put it's head right on it's shoulders. C'mon, GW, get your crap together. 









Another key difference between the models will be the legs. The seer will use the stock legs, unaltered aside from probable reposing, while Will's legs will be altered to visually relate to the Eldar war walkers--they'll be digitigrade, like a bird's foot, and will use the hoof-like foot from the seer kit. The seer will use the more humanoid feet from the wraithlord kit.









My next steps will be finishing the parts I've started and building a base, I think.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok looking interesting. Seems very similar to the older projects with the upscaling of marines with what you got with the neck changing. Only two questions?

Why william? And what kind of scheme are you planning on it.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks very promising! I'll be following this.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Battman: Thanks! Will'll be a little taller than an average wraithlord, but mostly due to the leg modifications. The neck was altered primarily so that he wouldn't suffer from the potato effect http://24.media.tumblr.com/25d4230afcf10c8893c989f153bda9c1/tumblr_mflxffWGuH1qcgogyo5_r1_500.gif

The name "William" comes from my naming convention: I figure that because all of the Eldar have names like "Taldeer", "Asurman", and "Karandras", They must be normal, unremarkable names to them. Thus, I give all my names figures normal, unremarkable names in order to preserve the spirit of blandness that their names would actually have.

Scheme? Like paint? That's...ummm...not really a thing I do. I just have a gray hoard composed of ten years' worth of unpainted models staring me in the face. I keep telling myself I'll get to it one day, after all of my building projects are completed.

Moriouce: Thanks! I'll stick with it and try to keep it promising until the end!


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Quick update!

Below are a couple pics; album link follows.

William stands!








No standing Willy jokes, please.

That's no way to get a head in life.









Gonna step, squirt?








Then you'd better bring a ladder!

Album link: http://imgur.com/gallery/lZ0yZ/

As always, thanks for looking!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

This is a really interesting conversion you got going - Keep it up man. I will follow it with interest!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

This xenos abomination to the Machine God is looking remarkable. While your heretek machine offends the Doctrine of the Mechanicus, keep up the good work. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Nordicus: Thanks! I'll make sure to keep the updates coming.

Roganzar: 01010010 01101111 01100111 01100001 01101110 01111010 01100001 01110010 00111010 00100000 01001101 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110101 01101110 01101001 01101110 01100110 01101111 01110010 01101101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101110 00101101 01101011 01100101 01101001 01100111 01101000 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01001101 01100001 01111001 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110010 01100101 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100101 01101110 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01100101 01101110 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101101 01101111 01101110 01100111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01100110 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 01110111 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101110 00101101 01101011 01100101 01101001 01100111 01101000 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101001 01100101 01100110 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110000 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110100 01101001 01100011 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110010 01101110 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110100 01110011 01100101 01101100 01100110 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01100100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01111001 00101110


----------

